# Baseball Dug-0ut



## Examiner (Aug 4, 2010)

If a baseball dug-out has a single fixture restroom for the players, is the restroom required to be accessible.  The ADA/ABA has a Section 206.7.9 about Team or Player Seating under the Platform Lift section.  I know that a baseball player may be injured and required to dress out for a game and sit on the bench.  Also the dug-out is not really recessed in the ground but level with the playing field.  Your input is welcome.

Is there anything excepting this area due to requirements to perform the work would not allow a person with a physical disability?


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

You may have a disabled manager or other non player so the restroom should be accessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 4, 2010)

My wifes softball coach when she played on an adult leaque was in a wheelchair. He also was the high school coach for the girls softball teams at 2 different schools that I knew of. So I would agree it needs to be accesible


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going on the assumption that we are discussing ADA requirements here.  I haven't been to or watched a baseball game in a long, long, long time.

Have all professional, high school, and College ball fields been brought up to ADA Standards?

In dugouts; are the accessible ramps, wheel chair turning radius, etc.; all being required?

Inquiring mind, wants to know,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

UB, They should be accessible.

Now, if you really want your blood pressure to go up, the Feds have found that classroom acoustics are an accessibility issue

http://www.access-board.gov/news/acoustics.htm


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 4, 2010)

FWIW,  some Accessibility issues deal with people [ team members ] hobbling in to the dug out on crutches.

.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Aug 4, 2010)

Definitely!  Make the dug out and the unisex toilet room it serves accessible.

2009 IBC 1109.14.3 and 1109.14.4.


----------



## Examiner (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks all.  I had also sent an email to the tech division of the Access Board.  I actually got a phone call back and they confirmed that the Dug-out will be required to be accessible.  I had thought so, but others in the office questioned me when I told them it had to be accessible.


----------



## peach (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd require it to be accessible.. just because.

Crutches are a temporary condition.. having a really good coach who had a car wreck 5 years ago and can't walk shouldn't be left out of the dug out.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 5, 2010)

I had one here. They called it a U occupancy. No accessibility needed.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 6, 2010)

If it is being altered or constructed new it must comply. UB: Not all dug outs or other sports issues have been brought up to A117.1 or the IBC. When they get changed they need to be in compliance.

Footnote: Don't forget the braille exit signs on the Umpire egress doors either.


----------



## peach (Aug 7, 2010)

good point, RJJ...


----------



## D a v e W (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, we just finished building our Sports Complex, wheel chair areas were provide in each dugout (grade level).

*06 IBC   1108.2.2.4 Team or player seating. *At least one wheelchair space shall be provided in team or player seating areas serving areas of sport activity.
​

*Exception: *Wheelchair spaces shall not be required in team or player seating areas serving bowling lanes that are not required to be located on an accessible route in accordance with Section 1109.14.4.1.
​


----------

